# The Shack



## Joseph Scibbe (May 13, 2009)

I just finished the Shack and it has opened my eyes! I finally understand the Trinity.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 13, 2009)

It opened your eyes? It made me want to claw mine out...


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (May 13, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> It opened your eyes? It made me want to claw mine out...




Please note which section this is in (it was on purpose that I placed it here).


----------



## LawrenceU (May 13, 2009)

My dear brother Joseph,

I am so excited for you. Isn't it amazing what sound exegesis can do when woven into a narrative! Surely, you know that you now posses all the knowledge you will ever need to combat the many heresies which assault the precious doctrine of the Trinity. Further, because you have carefully read the authoritative work on character, nature, and providence of God you now have no need of any other references. Just think how much less work will be involved in moving your library. You will only have to move one book, not two. The incredible distillation of truth in The Shack frees you from even having to carry a Bible. I know that you were elated to have your NASB leather bound thinline returned to you; but, in reality it is now superfluous as you surely see.

(I feel like I need to take a shower now.)


----------



## Berean (May 13, 2009)

I think it was an attempt at humor. I think....


----------



## Athaleyah (May 13, 2009)

I'd rather read this: The Shaq


----------



## Rich Koster (May 13, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> I just finished the Shack and it has opened my eyes! I finally understand the Trinity.



Yeah and Left Beguiled straightened out my eschatology


----------



## Athaleyah (May 13, 2009)

Someone should start a thread on constructing your theology out of popular novels.


----------



## Timothy William (May 13, 2009)

A good friend of mine did one of those Facebook quizzes where she named her five most influential books and one of them was The Shack. I was concerned and slightly disgusted.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 13, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > It opened your eyes? It made me want to claw mine out...
> ...



I know; that was me trying to be clever/funny (emphasis on trying).

I should have included one of these: 

Or, better yet, one of these, since I no longer have eyes:


----------



## A.Hudson (May 26, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> I'd rather read this: The Shaq


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 26, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Just think how much less work will be involved in moving your library.




In fact, now that you have the Shack, you may want to send all those other unneeded books in your library to me. If so, PM me -- I'll be happy to give you my address!


----------



## PresbyDane (May 26, 2009)

I am so happy that "the shack" has helped you


----------



## INsearch (May 26, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> I'd rather read this: The Shaq



I'm in utter surprise that this book... is real! and its description is ridiculous! lol


----------

